# Dec 63 Terra-cotta



## vastingray (Aug 3, 2018)

Here’s an original dec 63 Deluxe terra-cotta


----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 4, 2018)

Jelly...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Aug 4, 2018)

Drooling


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Aug 4, 2018)

Oooh so nice


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

Was the Terra Cotta a one-year-only color? I know that Tony Abraham has or had one. I heard they are very hard to find.


----------



## phantom (Sep 29, 2019)

About 15 years ago on Schwinn forums there were about five threads a day on Terra Cotta Sting-Rays.


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

krateman said:


> Was the Terra Cotta a one-year-only color? I know that Tony Abraham has or had one. I heard they are very hard to find.



N4 is the most rare imo.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 1, 2019)

Terra Cotta Stingrays.

This color (tomato soup) was only offered for about 4 months.
Late Dec. 63 thru mid April 64.

There are 2 1964 sales brochures, first brochure shows Terra Cotta and the later print shows Red.

Also the Schwinn Reporter states Terra Cotta has been dropped as a color option April 1964.

I once owned an April 64 TC standard shown below.

There was “Never” an N4 Terra Cotta Stingray !

Chris.


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

That's flamboyant red tho is it not?


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 1, 2019)

The standard I posted above is a Terra Cotta.

Flamboyant Red was a 63 color until Schwinn took the chance on Terra Cotta in Dec. 63 and then in April 64 when TC was dropped, then they brought back the Red for the remainder of 64 just as the Brochures indicate.
Red was not offered in 65 on a Stingray.

A badly faded Red tends to look like a Terra Cotta color. Confusing at times.


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

So that's where I made my mistake in my earlier post I have seen N4 red super deluxe which is very rare to my knowledge must have been heavily faded then.


----------



## 64jmb (Apr 8, 2020)

So I have a question. So an April 64 stingray in red should be Flamboyant red, not terra cotta or had both that month? Also is there any way you can tell the difference in a red April 64 stingray from a red Typhoon, fleet or little buddy frame and decals on the frame only?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2020)

64jmb said:


> So I have a question. So an April 64 stingray in red should be Flamboyant red, not terra cotta or had both that month? Also is there any way you can tell the difference in a red April 64 stingray from a red Typhoon, fleet or little buddy frame and decals on the frame only?




Sting Rays had the chrome fork crown and the Typhoons did not. The Fleet had a hanging tank but I'm not sure if the 20" version had a tank. It also came without a chrome fork crown.


----------



## 64jmb (Apr 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Sting Rays had the chrome fork crown and the Typhoons did not. The Fleet had a hanging tank but I'm not sure if the 20" version had a tank. It also came without a chrome fork crown.



Easily changed out tho correct?


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a M3 Terra Cotta Red stingray. Dec. 2nd 1963. I am assuming all Dec. 63 Rays are TC. Like you mentioned April/May 64 they went back to Flamboyant Red.


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 21, 2020)

WoW!!


----------

